# How to stop saddle slipping on horse with no withers



## Winklepoker (16 June 2010)

Please help,  How do I prevent the saddle from rolling round on an overweight horse with low withers?

Any suggestions (other than a made to measure saddle) 

Thanks


----------



## Umbongo (16 June 2010)

http://www.nuumed.com/products7.html Saw this in a tack shop yesterday, looks very weird but effective?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STEPHENS-GEL-...vr_id=&cguid=c3caa3a911c0a0aad490b060ffe4dab7 (we use these on our racehorses, very good)

or Thorowgood do an anti-slip saddlecloth? http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/addtocart.asp?itemid=1656


----------



## Kenzo (16 June 2010)

Have it altered so it fits the horse, what sort of saddle is it?

Have a different girthing system put on the saddle

Don't use it until the horse has lost some weight

Use a gel ease pad for a bit more grip

Other than buy another saddle or stop using it till the horse looses the flab.


----------



## quirky (16 June 2010)

Have a balance strap stitched onto your saddle, if you already have a tab there.


----------



## Umbongo (16 June 2010)

Sorry forgot to add but can't edit it now....make sure your saddle does fit the horse!!


----------



## katherine1975 (16 June 2010)

I have the same problem on my cob with no withers, have to do the girth up very tight. Saddle has been checked etc, if it always slips to a particular side you can put the girth on the back two straps on side it slips over to and front to straps on the other side (suggestion from saddler). I also have a Barnsby grip pad on order.


----------



## Winklepoker (16 June 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  The saddle would be a great fit for the horse minus the flab   so it looks like lots of lungeing or bareback and scraps for tea until he slims down.  He isnt my horse, I have been helping to school and daren't canter for fear of ending up under the enormous tummy!


----------



## ThePony (16 June 2010)

if it is slipping so easily then it doesn't fit. No gripper pad etc will make it fit, will just stick it to the horses back, not really a good thing! Am horrified by the girthing suggestion from the saddler, if the saddle always slips to one side, there is a prob!  Whether that be with an unbalanced rider or the fit, it is still a prob that needs fixing!  
op, sounds like loads of lunging and any work without the saddle along with a diet to get that flab off!  If it's any consolation my oh mare is the same. No matter how hard we try we have been unable to stop the spring time podge, during this time her saddle slips as her fatty barrel messes up the fit of the saddle. An extra fatty saddle is unfortunatly not an option, so diet and loads of work to minimise the prob has been our only solution so far. Her new saddle is better though as it fits her better in the first place, still not a magic saddle I'm afraid though!


----------

